# Skunk Tail (clean)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Any skunk trappers out there? What do you do with the tails? I would like to find some good clean skunk tail. Thanks.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nobody has taken this softball and hit it out of the park yet?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Nobody has taken this softball and hit it out of the park yet?


I would, but it would cause this thread to be moved to the 'gut pile'. :twisted: Good clean skunk 'tail', funny stuff right there. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I would like to find some good clean skunk tail. Thanks.


So is this the kind of thing that all you non-Jazz fans are up to?

Quote of the year right there!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

blond, brunette or redhead skunk?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I knew it was coming. I can take it. Closepin, please.

Seriously, I tie a fly called the skunk hair caddis and use it for legs too. Good stuff once you get past the smell.

http://www.britnett-carver.co.uk/flyonly/prods/297.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.flytyingfurs.com/


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I can get you one. PM me.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I found some great places on-line, cleaned and tanned.
Thanks.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I found some great places on-line, cleaned and tanned.
> Thanks.


Now your just teasing us!!! :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > I found some great places on-line, cleaned and tanned.
> ...


I know of some skunk tail hanging out at the main TC office.... the ones cleaned and tanned usually aren't too skunky, but you can never really tell.  Good luck in your search.


----------

